# Heavy 9 south bed lathe



## Chester (Nov 18, 2012)

Is a heavy 9 head spindle the same size as a heavy 10, reg. 9 or a 10L? Chester


----------



## HMF (Nov 19, 2012)

The heavy 10 is the 10L, and the spindles are not interchangeable at all!


----------



## Chester (Nov 19, 2012)

Oz said:


> The heavy 10 is the 10L, and the spindles are not interchangeable at all!



Hi, will a single handle quick change gear box work on a heavy 9? Chester


----------



## Chester (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Heavy 9 south bend lathe*



Chester said:


> Hi, will a single handle quick change gear box work on a heavy 9? Chester



Hi, can anyone help me on books or any advice on the banjo and gears I would need to finish off a heavy 9 south bend lathe with a single handle quick change gear box? Thanks Chester lost in Pa.


----------

